# hassell pasts the 6000 post mark !!!



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Even though we've been giving him cudos in another post, seems to me he needed him own....LOL Thanks for all your input and keep the wisdom coming.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

+1 And thanks for the garden pics!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I still get jumpy when I think of the scarecrow in his garden picture he posted................


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Rick, for being a integral part of PredatorTalk. Your friendship, input, and support have made this site a better place.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> I still get jumpy when I think of the scarecrow in his garden picture he posted................


Yikes !! And did you see his kids ?? Holy Crayola....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:runforhills:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats Rick !!! hows the garlic this year?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> I still get jumpy when I think of the scarecrow in his garden picture he posted................


 And I thought they only made skinny ones HA !!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats always great to read your posts


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Congrats Rick !!! hows the garlic this year?


 Our best year 750 # 's, Cindy loaded up 400 last night and took it over to her daughters to sell, will post some pic. as she took the camera.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone, its a great feeling to be part of a great site.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats A ...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Auhhhh Rick is gonna get ya..... you need to spell it the Canadian way.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats!! :teeth:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Keep up the great posts.

And are you the one on the left in the garden photo? lol


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Congrats on the milestone! Keep the garden pics up. They always make me jealous lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> Keep up the great posts.
> 
> And are you the one on the left in the garden photo? lol


 Thanks, which photo?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

olsonfia said:


> Congrats on the milestone! Keep the garden pics up. They always make me jealous lol


 Thanks, the boss says no garden next year.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats from one Canuck to another on the 6000 posts , EH ?? I always enjoy your posts and comments .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks, Aye !!


----------

